# Padr�n Cigars - good [for the money]



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

*Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

Why is it that whenever the x000 series is discussed there are many people that qualify their praise with price? Perhaps I'm crazy, but to me, standard Padróns are good cigars regardless of cost. They happen to be relatively inexpensive, but they're better than some cigars I've paid triple for.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

Padron makes a quality product accross all of their lines...I agree with you.

I just think so many people associate Padron with expensive, high end, cigars, that people feel the need
to point out that they have some economical offerings.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I would say it is because higher end Padrons cost $15-$50 and people are amazed that the same company can make a $3-$4 stick that is good too!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

OK Nathen - here's one take...

Admittedly I'm not a huge Padron fan. Yes, very few (if any) of these have quality/construction flaws and they smoke beautifuly. The problem for me is that the flavours for the regular line don't "pop". It is an elegant smoke, a bit sophisticated, but no WOW. Do I think the regular line is decent - yes. Would I buy them? If I couldn't afford something I liked more, then yes. But they don't wow me. If you like their flavour profile, I guess they're your thing. But if you like a more...aggressive profile, you'll probably look elsewhere.


----------



## fatdogmgk (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

i think the consistency of the "regular" Padron lines has suffered some recently because of increased demand for the higher quality anniversary lines. It has corrected itself in my opinion and things are starting to get back to normal with the x000 lines. I still think the bang for the buck ration for Padrons of any line is excellent. 
Peace
Marc


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



mikemets said:


> Padron makes a quality product accross all of their lines...I agree with you.
> 
> I just think so many people associate Padron with expensive, high end, cigars, that people feel the need
> to point out that they have some economical offerings.


I think this accounts for part of it.

I also believe that this is price is often mentioned because the classic line is truly a steal for the quality construction and flavor that you get.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

"Good for the $" is a good reminder for stupid me. Too often because I can get an $8-cigar for $4, I wrongfully assume it is "good for the $". 
We don't see Padrons discounted 50% nor even 30% and may forget that the regular price is reasonable.
"Damn me, I could have had a Padron," I say to myself when smoking the cigars that I was "saving" a few $s on but actually wasted a few $s on.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I have never been dissapointed with a Padron. I also beleive their higher priced cigars are well worth the money as well. Pretty awesome that their $2 stick (Londres) up to $30 (26 etc) stick are excellent smokes.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I love the padrons, but cheapest I can get them in NY is $8, so I usually skip it for something else in the $8-10 range


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

here is my take. I live in FL and my local cig stores have XXX Padron line for $3.50-$7, construction inside is great, outside is horrible, they are one of the worst looking sticks on the shelf, not sure why they do not put time in QC. For that money I am glad to smoke JDN antano, 5 Vegas A or AAA, Diesel UL or Nica Libre, best cheap smokes that you would think should cost 3 times that and look 100 better on the outside than cheaper padrons


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



PufPufPass said:


> here is my take. I live in FL and my local cig stores have XXX Padron line for $3.50-$7, construction inside is great, outside is horrible, they are one of the worst looking sticks on the shelf, not sure why they do not put time in QC. For that money I am glad to smoke JDN antano, 5 Vegas A or AAA, Diesel UL or Nica Libre, best cheap smokes that you would think should cost 3 times that and look 100 better on the outside than cheaper padrons


This is all well and good if you care more what the stick looks like than what it tastes like. Can't beat that Padron flavor IMO...their QC is obviously in their taste instead of their presentation, and that taste is amazing. Give me a Londres all day over a JdN, ANY 5V, Unholy Cocktail or Nica Libre...


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



primetime76 said:


> This is all well and good if you care more what the stick looks like than what it tastes like. Can't beat that Padron flavor IMO...their QC is obviously in their taste instead of their presentation, and that taste is amazing. Give me a Londres all day over a JdN, ANY 5V, Unholy Cocktail or Nica Libre...


that is why we have different tastes and palates as to me Padrons do not taste good at all, those listed taste better to me by a mile. the PAM and PAN I only smoked once and for $10 I spent I rather have VSG or small OpusX, so I have to revisit, the 26 and 40 and 45 and 80 I never had, so can't say. Londres I had n and m and they were not bad, but that taste is just not for me, Nica Libre gave me more pleasant taste, so did 5 vegas tripple AAA, it had more meaty taste and more buddy, tru smooth sweet smoky chocolate taste for $3 on cbid.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I like any of the thousands. Rarely do I buy an anniversary but I will by any thousands anytime I see them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I keep a cpl boxes of 3000 Maddy and Nat's on hand for the Summer.
BBQ's in the Summer brings out noob cigar smokers.
Fot the $$$, I can give them a quality cigar with tons of smoke, and not loose my mind if they toss them 1/2 way in......
For me it is hard to beat the Padron x000's and diesels for a few bucks a stick...


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



asmartbull said:


> I keep a cpl boxes of 3000 Maddy and Nat's on hand for the Summer.
> BBQ's in the Summer brings out noob cigar smokers.
> Fot the $$$, I can give them a quality cigar with tons of smoke, and not loose my mind if they toss them 1/2 way in......
> For me it is hard to beat the Padron x000's and diesels for a few bucks a stick...


I agree with what Bull said. For what it is, you can't beat the overall quality (flavor, burn, and construction) of the x000 series Padron. Great way to get noobs get their feet wet in a real cigar experience.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

The more I smoke Padron, the more I like them. Great value for the money, excellent consistency. Wonderful aroma, very smoky.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

This leads me to a question: Are the 1926's and 1964'S an order of magnitude better than the x000's? or are they just a little bit better? Substantially different flavor profile or similar profile?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



joay11 said:


> This leads me to a question: Are the 1926's and 1964'S an order of magnitude better than the x000's? or are they just a little bit better? Substantially different flavor profile or similar profile?


DISCLAIMER: I am still a newb, do not have a refined palate yet and have not tried a whole bunch of cigars.

However, I have tried the padron classics and just recently had a 1964 torpedo maduro. The 1964 is clearly a much better cigar, smoother, deeper flavor, just damn tasty.

As far as order of magnitude better..... I can't say that it was twice as good as a 4000 for example (about twice the price, though) For me, however, getting a cigar that is 50% better than a padron 4000 maduro, I would gladly pay twice as much. the 4000 is a great cigar, the 1964 is better, hands down.

If you are a wine drinker, I would think in terms of wine. Once you get beyond mass produced wine and into pretty good wine, the differences between, say a $30 cabernet and a $150 cabernet may or may not be substantial, but the differences can be very sublime and very much worth it for that extra depth of flavor or complexity.

For example, the difference between a real dog rocket turd you pay $2.00 for and a padron 4000 that you may pay $6 for are worlds apart. You may not want to finish the dog rocket, but the padron 4000 you certainly would.

The incremental difference/improvement at the higher end costs more and is less drastic. But some would argue that last 10% difference is worth gold.

I know I rambled a bit, but

Just my $.02.:hippie:


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



joay11 said:


> This leads me to a question: Are the 1926's and 1964'S an order of magnitude better than the x000's? or are they just a little bit better? Substantially different flavor profile or similar profile?


The Anniversary cigars are indeed substantially better than the standard line; they're worth the doubled or, in some cases, tripled price. The '64 and '26's have the flavor of the less expensive Padróns, but it's much smoother and there are many additional secondary notes surrounding this familiar profile. The balance, smoothness, and nuance are second to none outside of (and in some cases within) Cuba.


----------



## Zmonster (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I'm pretty much a noob here, but a Looonnng time fan of the x000's. A staple of sorts in my humidor. I agree with most of the comments above. Padron makes a great stick for all wallets.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

Scott, 18; I really like the way you explain incremental value & think you got it right. Well-done w/ comparison to wines.
Nathan, 19 I really like the phrase, "secondary notes" and I agree w/ you.

W/ age the traditional lines do get as smooth as anniversaries, but don't have those secondary notes as Nathan explains. However, if aged for years, the 64s & 26s lose some of their spice -- in my very limited experience. They are absolutely ready as soon as purchased which means if someone ever tells me in a B&M, "pick something out for yourself" I know what I would choose.


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

Love me any Padron..Though I like the Naturals better than the Maduros...Still both worth the price...any line.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



Nathan King said:


> The Anniversary cigars are indeed substantially better than the standard line; they're worth the doubled or, in some cases, tripled price. The '64 and '26's have the flavor of the less expensive Padróns, but it's much smoother and there are many additional secondary notes surrounding this familiar profile. The balance, smoothness, and nuance are second to none outside of (and in some cases within) Cuba.


Agreed!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



Nathan King said:


> The Anniversary cigars are indeed substantially better than the standard line; they're worth the doubled or, in some cases, tripled price. The '64 and '26's have the flavor of the less expensive Padróns, but it's much smoother and there are many additional secondary notes surrounding this familiar profile. The balance, smoothness, and nuance are second to none outside of (and in some cases within) Cuba.


I also agreed with your statement. Having said this give me any Padrons. :biggrin1:


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



sdlaird said:


> DISCLAIMER: I am still a newb, do not have a refined palate yet and have not tried a whole bunch of cigars.
> 
> However, I have tried the padron classics and just recently had a 1964 torpedo maduro. The 1964 is clearly a much better cigar, smoother, deeper flavor, just damn tasty.
> 
> ...


As a n00b, I agree with n00b's comments.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*



Torqued said:


> As a n00b, I agree with n00b's comments.


 I will agree with your comments becauseI noticed that you had just smoked a Verocu #9....which is a damn fine smoke...Iam a noob as well!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

meh....i'd rather smoke a vs


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Padrón Cigars - good [for the money]*

I love the 64's.

The 26's are money.

I am not too big on the regular line except for one: the Londres (maduro).

IMO that one has the perfect wrapper to filler ratio...I like it more than the rest of the bunch.


----------

